# Attention, all "metal heads"



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

I need a small metal press. What I want is a press similar to an old "wringer type" washing machine ringer. It doesn't have to be able to handle much. Its sole purpose will be to flatten bottle caps.

It does however need to be cheap! Any suggestions as to where I might find such a critter will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## titan2 (May 19, 2011)

You could make one yourself.

Get a couple rollers from the store where you buy gate making supplies....these are the verticle rollers that keeps the gate straight as you roll it back and forth on the tracks.

From there you can fab it up any way that suits your application.


Barney


----------



## bitshird (May 19, 2011)

Andy what you are looking for is a rolling Mill, there is an outfit called 46 Jewelry supply that has or used to have a great deal on an imported mill, they were only about 150.00. Check feeBay


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Ken. $150 is about $120 more than I want to spend, but I may have to spend it.


----------



## KenV (May 19, 2011)

Andy -- jewlers rollers will do it but are costly  You need steel rollers or forms and the rubber on an old wringer is out

These are also called slip rollers

Harbor freight may be your friend  --  the internet search is hard to find things that I have seen in the store

I have a strap (steel) roller I got at HF for about $60 that bends steel strap into a circle with three rollers and a hand crank.  putting the bottle cap in on a piece of strap and cranking it through -

Planishing metal is an old art -- takes a form and a hammer -  HF sells small planishing forms that I have see sometimes --  

Worst case -- two pieces of smooth pipe and a hammer to form shape it 

I presume you are seeking a curve as in around the tube on a pen.....


----------



## MarkD (May 19, 2011)

How about a "heavy duty" pasta machine? :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 19, 2011)

Rolling is one way - another is to get a small hydraulic press or car jack, fabricate a metal frame and sqeeze.


----------



## ssajn (May 19, 2011)

While not a "wringer" type you may want to consider an arbor press.
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-ton-arbor-press-3551.html


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

MarkD said:


> How about a "heavy duty" pasta machine? :biggrin:


 

This might actually work!!!! I have a way to bend the bottle caps, I just need a way to flatten them while keeping the "crimps" along the bottom edge in tact. In my particular case, it's all about preserving the "crimp".

I'm pretty sure that KenV nailed exactly what I need. Now, if I can can just find a slip roller press for around $50.

They look like the treats the dog leaves me, when I hit them with the pipe and hammer.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2011)

maybe a cheap bench vise mounted such that the jaws are horizontal.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 19, 2011)

I have one of these if you want to experiment send me a pm.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 19, 2011)

Andy, what about an arbor press from harbor freight? Last I looked they're around $30 and then just come up with a metal plate setup to evenly distribute pressure.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> I have one of these if you want to experiment send me a pm.



Bruce! That's exactly what Im looking to find!!!!! Perfect for my application.
Big gulp!!! How much???


----------



## Russianwolf (May 19, 2011)

$600+ for a new one. Have a look at www.riogrande.com for all kinds of metal working tools.



PenMan1 said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of these if you want to experiment send me a pm.
> ...


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 19, 2011)

Mike is right about the price of this one.  There are some for about 1/2 that that aren't as well built, but like I said, would be happy to do some for you.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

BRobbins629 said:


> Mike is right about the price of this one. There are some for about 1/2 that that aren't as well built, but like I said, would be happy to do some for you.


 
Thanks Bruce!
I'll likely take you up on that! Let me collect up some beer caps!


----------



## Timebandit (May 19, 2011)

What about this Andy. Might do the trick

http://www.micromark.com/Bending-Machine,7739.html


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, Justin.
I may do something like that. Bruce has generously offered to flatten some caps for me. Right now, I CAN afford to pay him. I can't really justify even $100 for this little project, EVEN though I do love cool tools such as this one!


----------



## workinforwood (May 20, 2011)

All you need is a sledge hammer. Or...how about production stamping..you walk down to the train tracks, lay out all you bottle caps on the tracks and wait for the train to come rolling by! Won't cost you but gas money to get there.


----------



## titan2 (May 20, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> All you need is a sledge hammer. Or...how about production stamping..you walk down to the train tracks, lay out all you bottle caps on the tracks and wait for the train to come rolling by! Won't cost you but gas money to get there.


 
Don't forget to put some bubble gum under each cap.......or you'll never see them again!!!


----------

